# New species belonging to the Splenden complex group



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys today i just want to share a newly discovered wild type belonging to the splenden complex group to you guys. Some of you might know already some might not. This type is found in Eastern Thailand near Chonburi, Kabinburi and a few smaller town near there. When first found researchers say it was a wild hybrid of imbellis and splenden but they checked again because imbellis is not found in Thailand so many DNA test had been done and they found out that the wild fish they had found was not a hybrid of splendens and imbellis but a new speices. My thai friend (one of the researchers) told me that him and his friends(team) had killed hundreds of this wild type just to determined if this is a new species or not. Now i know many of you might say that its really cruel but it still had to be done and good thing its not you whos doing all the killing(hahahaha). The Scientific name for this betta is Siamorientalis. Many of my thai friends or the locals there call it Kabinburi and black imbellis. Why those names? Because the very first one was found in Kabinburi as for the name black imbellis, because this betta has everything that a imbellis has except for the emerald gill cover head on an imbellis instead it has an all black head so thats why locals call it black imbellis

Hope you guys enjoyed read this and learning of a new species to the splenden group sorry if some parts dont make sense to you guys without commas and quotations hahahaa but yea


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I saw this a little while ago on SeriouslyFish or one of those other websites. It's pretty cool. 

Makes you think of all those species of bettas that may have become extinct in the wild before anyone even knew they existed because of habitat destruction etc.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Im currently getting one of this type sent to me next week and im looking for more. I've asked a few of my thai friemds to catch me some when i get then i will post on here. This type is still rare and hard to get it took me about a month just get find one


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I was wondering if this was the 'special' pair you were talking about? I just didn't want to say anything in case it ruined it for you. 

It's not hard to tell which complex is your favourite haha


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG OMG I heard about these guys. O.O I want one, can't wait till summer now.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG I heard about these guys. O.O I want one, can't wait till summer now.


This guy was my surprise for the summer


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I was wondering if this was the 'special' pair you were talking about? I just didn't want to say anything in case it ruined it for you.
> 
> It's not hard to tell which complex is your favourite haha


Yea it sure was hahhaa


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Again im sorry for all the grammers hahaha im using my iphone to text so i make alots of mistakes


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

OMG -squirms around- 

I'm parked right here until you get a spawn. -waits-

These guys are SO beautiful.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> OMG -squirms around-
> 
> I'm parked right here until you get a spawn. -waits-
> 
> These guys are SO beautiful.


hahahaha i cant wait till i get my first pair too. i'll b sure to condtion the female and feed her alot so she has lots of eggs that ways i'll have a big spawn


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I am now wondering whether Malaysian sellers on AB can ship to Thailand so I can get some different species of wilds once I get employed again. Pibk has some really nice splendens complex fish and I think that would be the only way for me to get them into the country. 

Sounds like your pair are going to be pretty spoiled. You must be one of the first/the first hobbyist in America to get their hands on them.


----------



## babybetta (May 15, 2009)

0,0 I want one that is beautiful


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I am now wondering whether Malaysian sellers on AB can ship to Thailand so I can get some different species of wilds once I get employed again. Pibk has some really nice splendens complex fish and I think that would be the only way for me to get them into the country.
> 
> Sounds like your pair are going to be pretty spoiled. You must be one of the first/the first hobbyist in America to get their hands on them.


Yes, i think im the very first person in the US to get a pair. As of now you will not and cannot find one of this on aquabid and Unless you know people from oversea or have connections you cant find any for sale these are very new and havent been massly breed yet


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I am now wondering whether Malaysian sellers on AB can ship to Thailand so I can get some different species of wilds once I get employed again. Pibk has some really nice splendens complex fish and I think that would be the only way for me to get them into the country.
> 
> Sounds like your pair are going to be pretty spoiled. You must be one of the first/the first hobbyist in America to get their hands on them.


Also pibk does send his bettas to thai to get them to ship out to other countrys.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You enabler with your flashy photos and knowledge of who ships where haha. I figure now I am only doing wilds why not just get as many different species as I can.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I wonder, could I have a 10 gallon and divide it and keep a pair of these guys on one side and an imbellis pair on the other side?

Dang you have me going wild betta crazy now with all your fish. I want a pair of EVERYTHING now.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Only problem I could possibly see is if your females got in together. I'm not sure how close they are in appearance to each other. Other than that I am assuming you could. I have divided my wild betta tanks before.

I forgot to put you may need more than 5 gallons per pair depending on the aggression levels of the individual fish. Some of my wilds are especially nasty.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

With divider's I normally try and do two dividers taking up a small square so if someone jumps they end up in a no mans land. My only fear is spawning in the tanks.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I disagree. I think killing hundreds of fish to see what species they are serves no purpose and is rather horrible. Would they kill a dog or a cat to test their DNA if they had to? No. We do not know much about this species. What if its endangered?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah it sucks many fish had to die in order to get the information but now that we know we can breed them which means even if they are endangered they likely won't be for long so long as people who breed pure strains of wilds are around. All the more reason to get a pair and breed them. If they are endangered then you can breed to bring numbers up and give spawn to others who wish to breed these fish and share genes and keep them alive and well for many more generations to come. I mean they do it with just about every endangered species on earth. Breed them in zoos because wild animals may not always get the wild they were born in. With lands of all sorts being plowed under to support farming industries we are losing many species on this earth.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I wonder, could I have a 10 gallon and divide it and keep a pair of these guys on one side and an imbellis pair on the other side?
> 
> Dang you have me going wild betta crazy now with all your fish. I want a pair of EVERYTHING now.


hahaha im sorry if i did. i do have every specie from the splenden complex group lol my goal was to collect all of them


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> I disagree. I think killing hundreds of fish to see what species they are serves no purpose and is rather horrible. Would they kill a dog or a cat to test their DNA if they had to? No. We do not know much about this species. What if its endangered?


had to be done because they wanted to test out of it really was a hybrid or not because a few of these has red cheeks like splendens too


----------



## Wild Bettas Lovers Club (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...92849460.33165.139418709557715&type=3&theater

http://www.vertebrate-zoology.de/vz62-3/05_Vertebrate_Zoology_62-3_Kowasupat_387-397.pdf


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

My Very Own Betta Siamorientalis


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> I disagree. I think killing hundreds of fish to see what species they are serves no purpose and is rather horrible. Would they kill a dog or a cat to test their DNA if they had to? No. We do not know much about this species. What if its endangered?


Absolutely. You don't have to kill something to collect DNA. 

And there is tons of information about the problems with captive zoo breeding programs for endangered species. 

Having said that, gorgeous fish. The fact that there are so many species out there we haven't recognized, seen, or categorized is pretty cool.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay. I want one. They. Are. STUNNING.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful, simply beautiful. What lovely fish they are, can't wait to see the spawn.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

They are really cool, I hope to see more of these in the betta community soon.


----------



## Wild Bettas Lovers Club (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.139834592849460.33165.139418709557715&type=1

The B.siamorientalis please visit fom our club, Setsuna is the vary first friend buy them from me.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Wild-Bettas-Lovers-Club/139418709557715


----------

